# Digital Editing Question



## shannonmathis (Nov 29, 2009)

I am new to photography. I love the look of Elizabeth Messina's and Jose Villa's photos- the soft pastel look.  kiss the groom Jose Villa | Fine Art Weddings  I know they achieve this effect with 645s and overexposed fuji. But I dont feel that I'm experienced (or wealthy) enough to be upgrading to medium format and slide film. I am wondering if there is any way to get these results with either a DSLR and editing(preferrably), or with an SLR (overexposing Fuji color negative 35mm film). I currently shoot with a Canon Rebel SLR, but I'm in the market for either a nicer SLR(like a Canon 1v) or a DSLR (like Canon 50d). Any suggestions on cameras, lenses, film, or editing (I'm willing to buy LR presets or actions for PS) to get this look would be VERY VERY much appreciated. I am so overwhelmed with all the options, but know this is color and saturation I would like to achieve. Thanks so much!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2009)

You can achieve very similar results by shooting in RAW mode with any number of digital SLRs and creating a new duplicate layer, applying a heavy dose of Gaussian blur, then using a screen effect,and then lightening/reducing the screen effect to get the look you want. You do not want to over-expose in-camera to do this.

The shallow depth of field effect they get using 645 would be easiest to emulate with a FF d-slr, like a Canon 5D or a Nikon D700 and some wide-aperture lenses, but you could do "okay" with an APS-C camera.

There are a lot of actions being sold on the web. A web search will turn up dozens upon dozens of vendors selling actions.


----------



## shannonmathis (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, it really helped. Are there any other cameras that would work? Nikon d200, canon 50d, canon 1d are more in my price range. Can you tell me which size lenses are wide aperture. Sorry, I am just a beginner. They overexpose fuji400h in medium format cameras. Is there a chance I could get close to the same effects by overexposing the same film(but 35mm) in a 35mm slr? Maybe the Canon 1v? Thanks!


----------

